# MAXTHON SKIN: Make Your Maxthon Look-a-Like IE7 With VistaVG Skin



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi guys

I'm glad to announce my new skin "*VistaVG*" for *Maxthon 2.x* browser. I have tried to make Maxthon look-a-like IE7. All toolbar buttons, titlebar color, titlebar buttons, progressbar, etc are Vista like. 

Just open the Download link, download the ZIP file, extract its contents and then double-click on "*VistaVG.m2s*" file and Maxthon will automatically install and apply it.

For the best experience, disable unwanted toolbar and buttons, disable Windows Frame and make your maxthon look-a-like in the screenshot.

*skins7.wincustomize.com/VishalGuptaMVP//t10.jpg 

To make the task easier I have included 2 extra files "*Config.ini*" and "*ui.xml*" in this pack. Just copy them to following folder:

*%programfiles%\Maxthon2\SharedAccount\Config*

This folder will already contain the same files, so replace them with these new files. Now open Maxthon and your toolbars, buttons, etc will be automatically set like IE7.

I hope you'll like it. Please don't release or share modified versions of this skin without asking my permissions. 

*Download Link:**
**VistaVG Skin for Maxthon Browser*


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 23, 2007)

Nice theme


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Aug 23, 2007)

Nice theme even though i dont run Maxthon


----------



## Pathik (Aug 23, 2007)

Great work dude..


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 23, 2007)

Thank you guys.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 23, 2007)

Again , U simply Rock VG !


----------



## prateek_san (Aug 23, 2007)

good work VG......really appreciated..but sorry i dont run Maxthon...


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 24, 2007)

^^ Thanks to both of you.


----------



## anandk (Aug 25, 2007)

congrats vg !


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 25, 2007)

^^ thnx. I was waiting for ur comments.  
Pls post your feedback after testing the skin.


----------



## anandk (Aug 26, 2007)

real nice work vishal ! 

but here are my observations, which u _ma_y consider.

heres how my maxthon2 looks. 
top :
*i144.photobucket.com/albums/r168/happyandy/maxtop.jpg

bottom :statusbar
*i144.photobucket.com/albums/r168/happyandy/maxbot.jpg

now i'd have preferd the same awesome *black/grey effect *uv given to the status bar, to the top part too. presently the tops jet black. 

just try it and c if it works out ok.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 26, 2007)

^^ thnx. Yeah I liked the suggestion but actually in IE7 when we maximize the window, it also becomes black. Thats why I set it in such way. 

I wanted to make it look-a-like IE7. I noticed that you hvnt set "No Window Frame" option and other toolbars. So pls copy the other 2 files which I hv attached in the pack to the location mentioned in Readme file. It'll make Maxthon very much similar to IE7 and u'll like it.


----------



## anandk (Aug 26, 2007)

cool thanx


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 26, 2007)

^^ Always welcome.


----------



## sms_solver (Aug 26, 2007)

though i like the default skin of maxthon 2, i will test your skin


----------

